# Large cage for sale and raties to re home



## MISS D (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

This is so sad, poor girls being abandoned because of your bf. He's not "keen"? So what, they are yours and if I was you I would explain that you come as a package. Unless of course you dont really care about them, which seems to be the case. 

Lets hope someone who cares more about their wellbeing will adopt them!


----------



## MISS D (Mar 3, 2011)

I love my girls and will be very upset to see them go, but I have to put my family first. You have no idea about my circumstances so have no right to judge me. It's narrow minded people like you who make me very cross. I'm not going to rant any further, I joined this forum to find help. Please think before you post any more hurtful comments.  :frown:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i am sorry but that is one of the worst reasons for rehoming i have ever heard, and you are laughing about it?!

a pet is for life, not till you get a better offer

if your boy friend wants you to move in with him, then he should accept you come as a package with your pets

but if you see them as disposable objects, then maybe its best that you rehome them, hopefully you will do home checks on any potential new home and ensure they end up with some one who genuinely cares about them


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

MISS D said:


> I love my girls and will be very upset to see them go, but I have to put my family first. You have no idea about my circumstances so have no right to judge me. It's narrow minded people like you who make me very cross. I'm not going to rant any further, I joined this forum to find help. Please think before you post any more hurtful comments.  :frown:


You gave a reason for rehoming them - your boyfriend isnt "keen". If you had said that he is extremely allergic to them and its a risk to his health if you take them with you then I would completely understand but that isnt the case.

How much time, space, money etc do they take up? Not much whatsoever. Do they smell bad, or are they dirty? No, not if they are looked after properly.

I fail to see the problem that your bf has with them, as the above are the only reasons I can think of for someone to be "not keen" on them.

It's narrow minded people like you that fill up rescue centers with unwanted pets. Why get them in the first place if you care so little you would rehome them for such a rediculous reason?


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

You need to put your location ;D

And thats all im saying otherwise i would be repeating what has already been said.


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

Charmingggggggg <3


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties (Feb 10, 2011)

I would gladly rehome these girls just to know they are getting all the attention and love they need x


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

I am usually fairly neutral when it comes to things like this, but that is one poor excuse for re-homing (going on what others have said, as you have now edited your first post)

I am single and have 2 Degus, soon to have a dog as well. And if any girl who came into my life that was not keen on my pets, then I would quickly become "not keen" on her.

Lets hope you find them a good home.


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

The boyfriend seems like a selfish person.Obviously doesnt care about how you feel.
He will only get worse,and imagine if you had children.He would be a moody git,as he wouldnt have you all to himself.
Have a word with him,you never know,he might realise what a nob he is being


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties (Feb 10, 2011)

They do have children hun.



holly1 said:


> The boyfriend seems like a selfish person.Obviously doesnt care about how you feel.
> He will only get worse,and imagine if you had children.He would be a moody git,as he wouldnt have you all to himself.
> Have a word with him,you never know,he might realise what a nob he is being


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Sorry,everything in the post has been taken off.
Maybe the rest of it should be,doesnt make sense.


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties (Feb 10, 2011)

Yeah it doesnt make sense, but she wants whats best for the ratties. She basically has her hands full with three children shes going to move in with her partner and cant give her two girls the full amount of love and attention they deserve therefore she wants to give them to someone that can nuture them, spoil them, love them and give them everything they need.

Sorry if i sound like im butting in, just trying to help get whats best for the roos.


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Your post has now been edited but I can tell from other peoples posts that you are rehoming your rats as your bf isn't keen on them. 
Why cant you just keep them in a room that he agrees to stay out of....a spare room or something.
Your poor rats have done nothing wrong and dont deserve to be shoved out just because some guy doesn't like them.

I have lots of animals and always have done, my bf doesn't really like my animals as he prefers dogs but I just have small furries, but I told him it's pretty much 'love me, love my animals, and he accepts them. If he ever had a problem with them it would be him that got rehomed not my pets!!


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

Kazzii-Loves-Ratties said:


> Yeah it doesnt make sense, but she wants whats best for the ratties. She basically has her hands full with three children shes going to move in with her partner and cant give her two girls the full amount of love and attention they deserve therefore she wants to give them to someone that can nuture them, spoil them, love them and give them everything they need.
> 
> Sorry if i sound like im butting in, just trying to help get whats best for the roos.


Did you read the origonal post? :confused1: It said nothing what so ever regarding the kids and not having enough time for them :confused1: All she said is that she couldnt take them with her because of her bf.

Plus its not as if the kids popped up out of nowhere...


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties (Feb 10, 2011)

No i didnt hun, i saw the rude post with ******** to you all lol. But i then mailed asking her what her situation was and she said that her boy friend isnt keen on them and she has three young boys. I just want whats best for the ratties and if she has her hands full with three children then maybe its best the ratties go to a new home?



PurpleCrow said:


> Did you read the origonal post? :confused1: It said nothing what so ever regarding the kids and not having enough time for them :confused1: All she said is that she couldnt take them with her because of her bf.
> 
> Plus its not as if the kids popped up out of nowhere...


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Kazzii-Loves-Ratties said:


> No i didnt hun, i saw the rude post with ******** to you all lol. But i then mailed asking her what her situation was and she said that her boy friend isnt keen on them and she has three young boys. I just want whats best for the ratties and if she has her hands full with three children then maybe its best the ratties go to a new home?


Are you getting them then hun??


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties (Feb 10, 2011)

Heya hun, 
its going to be so so difficult its a five hour drive away :O i cant drive. So im willing to help as much as i can but i have no way of picking them up. Do you know any websites, etc. I know theres preloved that may help.
Kaz x x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Kazzii-Loves-Ratties said:


> Heya hun,
> its going to be so so difficult its a five hour drive away :O i cant drive. So im willing to help as much as i can but i have no way of picking them up. Do you know any websites, etc. I know theres preloved that may help.
> Kaz x x


Where abouts approx are they? Preloved, Gumtree, freeads.


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties (Feb 10, 2011)

niki87 said:


> Where abouts approx are they? Preloved, Gumtree, freeads.


Lancashire hun


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Kazzii-Loves-Ratties said:


> Lancashire hun


People might be able to run a rat train...I can help at this end...on train I mean.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Kazzii-Loves-Ratties said:


> Lancashire hun


I have messaged op re the rats but had no reply..  Im lancashire cheshire.. so where is she.. you can pm me if you like. If you dont want to say on public forum..


----------



## RainbowRat (Feb 23, 2011)

Hey you don't know they might have kids already.
Look, Yes it's not nice she has to get rid of them but after speaking to her she really seems sad that they have to go.
No1 here understands her personal situation or circumstances...

and how is she l'' people like you fill up Rescue shelters'' well no, because she is here trying to find them a good home, oppose to selling them to the nearest guy for Snake Food....

LEAVE HER THE HELL ALONE, Jesus thought this was a Pet Advice Forum not a Witch Hunt...


----------



## RainbowRat (Feb 23, 2011)

I also messaged her but this was earlier, She seems like a really nice caring person. She just wants what's best for her girls.
I did offer to take them but said for her to take her time in deciding who should take them, as it's a big decision.

PS: MomentofMadness She lives about 1 hour - 1H 30 mins from Warrington



momentofmadness said:


> I have messaged op re the rats but had no reply..  Im lancashire cheshire.. so where is she.. you can pm me if you like. If you dont want to say on public forum..


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

RainbowRat said:


> I also messaged her but this was earlier, She seems like a really nice caring person. She just wants what's best for her girls.
> I did offer to take them but said for her to take her time in deciding who should take them, as it's a big decision.
> 
> PS: MomentofMadness She lives about 1 hour - 1H 30 mins from Warrington


OK.. Thanks.. Im not in a situ to take girls in..  with having 7 boys.. I reckon the smell of girls could start war.. 

But if someone was interested a train could be started... Im not sure what discussions have taken place..

But peeps.. like RainbowRat has said.. OP came looking for help.. regardless of her reasons, for having to find them new homes.. Us down here are normally quite helpful.. Lets all remember that cause who knows when one of us may come into a situ and need help..


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> OK.. Thanks.. Im not in a situ to take girls in..  with having 7 boys.. I reckon the smell of girls could start war..
> 
> But if someone was interested a train could be started... Im not sure what discussions have taken place..
> 
> But peeps.. like RainbowRat has said.. OP came looking for help.. regardless of her reasons, for having to find them new homes.. Us down here are normally quite helpful.. Lets all remember that cause who knows when one of us may come into a situ and need help..


Ive had both males and females in cages side by side and either in explorers together ( girls in top and boys in bottom) no wars, no attempts to break into the top half of the cage.


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Im in Shropshire,and could help temporarily,but they would need to be dropped off here.
Re members judging you for giving pets away....
Loads of new member join up,trying to find new homes for their pets,and time and time again,old members have a go at them.
Its quite cutting sometimes,and really does need reigning in. 
Think before you type people,you dont know these people and how their circumstances have changed. 
Preloved would be a good place to advertise pets for sale.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> Ive had both males and females in cages side by side and either in explorers together ( girls in top and boys in bottom) no wars, no attempts to break into the top half of the cage.


I dont want girls.. YR Too much of a risk.. I want no bubs.. and having everyone round mine who wants to get them out I see this happening as with the hamsters.. 
So I have the hamsters split boys in one room.. girls in the other.. :lol:

YR I aven't got much room left in the living room with the two cages now.. 

No Girls.. :lol: Unless an emergency foster..


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> I dont want girls.. YR Too much of a risk.. I want no bubs.. and having everyone round mine who wants to get them out I see this happening as with the hamsters..
> So I have the hamsters split boys in one room.. girls in the other.. :lol:
> 
> YR I aven't got much room left in the living room with the two cages now..
> ...


Theres always room for another cage or two =3


----------



## MISS D (Mar 3, 2011)

I would like to say a big thank you to all of you who have offered me kind words. I joined yesterday looking for help. I added a light hearted add about a bad situation an was left feeling upset by the comments from some people who judged me without knowing my full situation. Some of you who have messaged me know A little more but I didn't feel the need to tell everyone my life story. Yes I'm moving in with my partner of 2 years, yes he's not keen on my girls but he'd deal with if I said they were coming with me. I have a son and he has 2 young boys so I just wouldn't have the time to spend on my girls that they deserve. No matter how much of an animal lover I am, children have to come first. So you see I'm not just moving in with some man after 2 mins and abandoning my girls on a whim. I'm a 30 year old woman who is trying to move on with my life and do what's right for my family and what's best for my girls.
I wont be coming on here any more but I get notifications via my e mail for any messages people who want to help send.


----------



## siberiankiss (Sep 24, 2010)

Your inbox is full, Miss D - nobody can message you.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

MISS D said:


> I would like to say a big thank you to all of you who have offered me kind words. I joined yesterday looking for help. I added a light hearted add about a bad situation an was left feeling upset by the comments from some people who judged me without knowing my full situation. Some of you who have messaged me know A little more but I didn't feel the need to tell everyone my life story. Yes I'm moving in with my partner of 2 years, yes he's not keen on my girls but he'd deal with if I said they were coming with me. I have a son and he has 2 young boys so I just wouldn't have the time to spend on my girls that they deserve. No matter how much of an animal lover I am, children have to come first. So you see I'm not just moving in with some man after 2 mins and abandoning my girls on a whim. I'm a 30 year old woman who is trying to move on with my life and do what's right for my family and what's best for my girls.
> I wont be coming on here any more but I get notifications via my e mail for any messages people who want to help send.


I joined a bit late to this. But are you able to travel at all? Cos I know there has been interested down south...and there might be people able to arrange a rat train....cos it has been done before. I can certainly look after them for a while...etc. Don't go just yet cos it is a lot easier to do it via here than lots of PM's to diff people.


----------



## MISS D (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi I have a car but I'm not able to travel far with children.


----------



## MISS D (Mar 3, 2011)

Emptied now.


----------



## princesslea (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Miss D, I think a lot of us are just so passionate about are little furry friends we don't think before we type!! I'm glad you've done the right thing and actually bothered to find a decent home for them.

Good luck and I hope you find a forever home for the ladies


----------



## siberiankiss (Sep 24, 2010)

*think* this might be sorted now.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

siberiankiss said:


> *think* this might be sorted now.


Well done hun!!


----------

